
Visual Studio for Mac - runesoerensen
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/mt790182.aspx
======
sctb
Since this was an accidental post (now removed) in advance of the actual
announcement and release, we've buried this story. That way we can avoid
treating the actual announcement as a duplicate when it happens.

------
SiVal
So Microsoft is treating the Mac more seriously as a professional platform
while Apple is treating it less seriously? I'm not saying this in a snarky
way; I mean it literally as a change of corporate strategies in both
companies. Microsoft seems to be saying, If you are a pro mainly using the Mac
for professional work, we want to do a better job of empowering you, and Apple
seems to be saying, If you are a pro mainly using the Mac for professional
work, you need to get used to the idea that we are deemphasizing your market--
no hard feelings.

~~~
ubernostrum
Meanwhile, a "pro" user who's _actually used_ the new Macbook Pro weighs in:

[http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/thomas-grove-carter/one-
prof...](http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/thomas-grove-carter/one-
professionals-look-at_b_12894856.html)

Spoiler alert: he doesn't agree with the assessment of HN users who haven't
actually used it.

~~~
static_noise
That article is a typical example of "If it suits me, it must suit everybody."
and your post is a good example for the no-true-Scotsman-fallacy of "Noone who
_really_ used it dislikes it."

All I really know about this is how I feel about it and I must admit that I am
going to go back to the PC world when the time comes to replace my current
MBP. The offerings in the PC world are not perfect for me but they suit me
better. I bought my MBP because at the time it was actually the cheapest
machine offering all those features at a high build quality. I didn't get into
a dependency on OSX and am pretty confident that I can just migrate fully to
Linux. So I guess I'm not _really_ a professional Mac user.

~~~
ubernostrum
_That article is a typical example of "If it suits me, it must suit
everybody."_

99.9%+ of criticism of the new MBP has been of the form "Without ever
interacting with one, I can tell it is unsuitable for me and therefore is
unsuitable for anyone, anywhere, in any professional purpose, ever".

 _no-true-Scotsman-fallacy of "Noone who _really_ used it dislikes it."_

More like "people are pre-emptively concluding, without ever having so much as
been in the same room as a new MBP, that it is the antithesis of everything
they need from a computer".

Which is, to put it bluntly, idiotic. I've suggested in the past that this
feels less like "I have legitimate criticism of this product" and more like "I
hate the manufacturer, always have hated and always will hate the
manufacturer, and see this as a convenient cover for venting my hatred of the
manufacturer". Notice how much of the criticism veers quickly away from
specific aspects of the product and into "this is classic Apple", "this is how
Apple treats users", "this is what's wrong with Apple", "Apple abandoning a
key segment again", etc.

~~~
brazzledazzle
I don't care about the touch bar and while I'm miffed about the magsafe I can
deal with shelling out extra for accidental damage insurance. Personally my
disappointment is with the specs which no time with the machine will change.

The mac I'm currently using was purchased 3 years with 16GB of RAM and if I
replace it I will be stuck with the same capacity. I imagine there are a lot
of "Pro" market segments that are well served by 16GB or less though. I'm
hoping the next revision gets a >16GB capacity and it's released before I need
to replace this one.

~~~
josephg
I've spent the last 4 years doing development from a 2012 macbook air with 8
gigs of ram. Its been totally fine, except when I've got a million chrome tabs
open. (Declaring bankrupcy and closing them all at once feels great though.)

The posted article is about a mac version of visual studio. Coincidentally,
visual studio only runs in 32 bit mode and hence can only make use of 4 gigs
of ram total:
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ricom/2015/12/29/revisiting...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ricom/2015/12/29/revisiting-64-bit-
ness-in-visual-studio-and-elsewhere/)

The article is worth reading. They (correctly) have kept asking "why _does_ VS
need more ram than that?" and just optimize the code when the footprint grows
bigger.

And I'm genuinely confused by all these people complaining about 16 gigs of
ram not being enough. If you have a laptop today with 16 gigs of ram, have a
look. Do you actually run out of ram while working? (And if so, what on earth
are you running?). It looks like its genuinely hard to fill 16 gigs without
chrome or slack running. Look at all the stuff you can fit in that much ram:
[https://www.zdziarski.com/blog/?p=6355](https://www.zdziarski.com/blog/?p=6355)

I'm also a big fan of pushing app developers to fix their cruft. Maybe in 2016
its not ok to have apps that suck up as much ram as possible. Maybe app
developers shouldn't write super inefficient software just because next year
we'll have bigger computers anyway. Maybe if you're writing software (any kind
of software) that really does need more than 16 gigs of ram to work
effectively you should fix your shitty code instead of demanding everyone buy
new computers. The atari 2600 had 128 _bytes_ of RAM, and played all sorts of
cool games. The original X-Box had 64MB of ram and ran Halo. Maybe its not
apple's fault that your fancy 3d graphics program can't work properly in
'only' 16 _gigabytes_ of ram. (Especially given there's 2 gigabytes/second of
SSD bandwidth available on those new machines. Yummy!)

I love the fact that the new machines are small and portable. The hardware is
more than capable of doing everything I need it to do. The only barrier to all
day battery life now is crappy software.

~~~
Kipters
Talking about VS for Windows, that's the maximum footprint of the VS main
process. If you use one of the WP8/W10M/Android emulators, then you need an
additional 1/2/3 GB for the VM (plus overhead). Throw in some browser tabs,
git (in VS15 it will be in its own process instead of eating up the main
process' memory), some .NET Native/LLVM, the OS itself and you'll find that
having 16 GB will give you quite some comfort

------
Jaruzel
Page has gone. Other people (buried in the comments) have posted the google
cache of it, but here is it again for visibility:

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Vk2On-...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Vk2On-9psscJ:https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/magazine/mt790182.aspx)

Maybe a Feature Request for HN, would be for a 'alt' link (that mods update)
as part of the clickables under the post title?

~~~
robert_tweed
Since popular HN submissions will often hug the site to death, a nice feature
would be to automatically check the top 3 caches (archive.org, Coral, Google)
immediately on submission, _before_ the page goes live on HN. If the cache
doesn't 404, the content could be quickly parsed to check it matches the
submission and, if so, automatically include the cache link at the top of the
submission page.

This would save people manually posting these all the time and would, in many
cases prevent the case where it becomes impossible to retrieve a cache,
because nobody thought to access one before the slashdot effect occurs. Or, as
in this case it seems, the article is pulled.

It would also be nice if, 24-48 hours after submission, the only cache link
remaining is archive.org (if they have the page), so the content is retained
permanently as-submitted. It's rare, but sometimes a page will be updated so
the comments no longer make sense.

It would also be nice to include a link history in the same area (have
requested this before), in case the original submission is changed by the mod.
Usually when this happens the notice is the top comment, but sometimes it
isn't and the discussion can be quite confusing as a result.

~~~
bluetwo
Or, they could just have a live link AND a cache link and let people click
what they want. A story with a cache link is likely to be upvoted more,
encouraging people to do it.

~~~
robert_tweed
I wasn't suggesting only displaying the cache link, but rather providing a
list of alternate links (if available - not all sites allow archival, or the
cache might be stale) so they are always there at the top of the page.

It's not exactly clear what is best netiquette regarding linking because
larger sites that rely on advertising and can handle the traffic will welcome
more clicks, but smaller sites would rather be cached. Better for HN not to
encourage or discourage either, but give both options and let the readers
decide.

------
maykr
So as for now it is the rebranded and polished Xamarin Studio - hopefully,
they have improved it's usability as in the past it was pretty lacking
compared to VS 2013/2015

~~~
jsingleton
As I understand it, Visual Studio for Mac is simply a re-branded Xamarin
Studio and will continue to be. It includes the improvements they had planned
for the next release but I doubt they will do a rewrite.

I actually prefer Xamarin Studio over Visual Studio (on Windows) in some
respects. For example, the Xamarin.Forms XAML previewer is much better.
Looking forward to a full designer.

P.S. I've got a four part blog post series this week on Xamarin.Forms.
Starting with this today: [https://unop.uk/cross-platform-native-mobile-app-
development...](https://unop.uk/cross-platform-native-mobile-app-development-
options)

~~~
supergreg
I just started looking into Xamarin Forms and couldn't figure if it was just
blindly typing xaml or there was a way to preview it. Thanks for the posts.

~~~
jsingleton
Yeah, for now you have to type the XAML but a designer is coming. There is a
preview of a previewer but I couldn't get the one in VS to do anything. The XS
previewer did work for me though. Make sure Android Studio / ADK is updated if
only iOS is working.

~~~
my_ghola
I've only tried in VS so far. I'll check XS. Thanks.

------
BoysenberryPi
I'm glad to see more Microsoft dev tools on other platforms but don't lose
sight of why this is happening. Microsoft is shifting their business to the
cloud. They make their money off Azure and other services. In other words,
they are making their money mainly off of developers now and its in their best
interest to get on the good side of devs which is why they suddenly have a
vested interest in open sourcing tools and helping Mac/Linux. Given the love
and lavish praise I see heaped on Microsoft in every thread they do something
it's clearly working. I'm not saying don't praise them when they do something
good but don't be deceived into thinking they are doing it out of good faith.

~~~
madeofpalk
> don't lose sight of why this is happening. Microsoft is shifting their
> business to the cloud.

Why is this a bad thing? Microsoft is a company, they exist to make money. A
huge new market for them is 'Cloud' and they're doing everything they can to
make that as appealing as possible.

~~~
chillacy
If you want to be the tallest tree in the forest, you can take in the most
water and sunlight to be taller than everyone else, or you can chop down all
the other trees so you're the only one standing.

Back when they made money from selling operating systems, they were definitely
doing some tree chopping with some of their practices.

------
kriro
Most interesting part for me:

"""For the functional programmers among you, it includes excellent F# support,
powered by the same F# compiler used in Visual Studio."""

I've heard that F# is great from multiple people I trust a lot (and a quick
cross check showed it does indeed look very cool) so I might give it a try
once this is released.

I do some C# development (Unity Engine stuff) on my Powerbook so this is also
good news (MonoDevelop is fine but I'll obviously test VS for Mac)

~~~
mcintyre1994
F# is well supported by Visual Studio Code (with the Ionide plugin) too if you
want to try it sooner.

------
jpalomaki
Interesting, but I can also see some risks with their approach. Now they have
three different Visual Studios with completely different technology stacks.

1) Visual Studio for Windows (C++, I assume?)

2) Visual Studio Code (Javascript, Atom)

3) Visual Studio for Mac (C#)

~~~
thebeardedone
Hmm I have been googling for the last 15 minutes to find the difference
between visual studio and visual studio code and cant seem to find a concrete
answer. I thought yours was actually a hint at what it is aimed for but when
you go to:

[http://code.visualstudio.com/](http://code.visualstudio.com/)

it actually says it supports c++,c#... I still dont get what the difference
is..

Having only ever developed on linux I am actually slightly excited to use an
IDE like visual studio after seeing some people at work use it..

~~~
Kipters
Visual Studio and Visual Studio for Mac are IDEs written in C# and they
support C#, C++, VB.Net and many other languages.

Visual Studio Code is a text editor built in TypeScript and based on Electron.
It supports a broad range of languages, but it's an advanced text editor, not
a full fledged IDE

------
wkoszek
I can't recognise this new Microsoft. It's basically as if this was a new
company wrt. Open Source and competing.

~~~
B1FF_PSUVM
They now want to be Oracle in place of ORCL.

~~~
tracker1
Except if rather deal with MS's software... Everytime I touch anything from
Oracle, I plan on a week of frustration...

------
anupshinde
This is great news! I _was_ a c# developer for many years and absolutely loved
it. But then I gave up the Microsoft ecosystem 7 years back just because it
felt like a lock-in and also a bit backward compared to non-MS tech.

But in the past one year, Microsoft has got me in again: a. Moved to
TypeScript from JavaScript (including my hobby projects) b. Moved to VSCode
from Sublime c. C# is a great language and I just hate Java. Hope this and
more steps make it easy to use C# and deploy in non-MS environments.

~~~
Clubber
C# is a lot different today than it was 7 years ago. You might be in for a
shock. The nice thing is you can develop it today as you did 7 years ago, but
with heavy use of lambdas and var, it reads almost like another language.

~~~
littlegreenb18
7 years ago was 2009. var, lambdas, and linq were already in pretty heavy use
by then. The biggest change since then is the dynamic language runtime, but I
don't really see that used much in c#.

------
delegate
This is nice of course, but without C++ support it has very little appeal to
me.

I don't want to learn C# to write iOS apps. I might learn it just for fun, but
I will continue writing the iOS apps with Swift/Objective-C and C++.

C++ support is the weak spot of Xcode and so far I haven't found a suitable
IDE for C++, except maybe Qt Creator and several IntelliJ-based IDEs, which
are ok but not on par with Visual Studio on Windows.

I keep a windows machine around mainly for writing C++ code (and games!).

~~~
philliphaydon
Why don't you want to learn c# for iOS / Android development?

~~~
Cthulhu_
It's not iOS / Android development, it's Xamarin development. Not really the
same thing.

~~~
philliphaydon
It's still c#...

------
relics443
Microsoft just continues to amaze. Never thought I'd see this...

------
chenster
Where's the download for Preview? It's not in
[https://www.visualstudio.com/downloads/](https://www.visualstudio.com/downloads/)

~~~
runesoerensen
Probably won't be available before the Connect conference next week (November
16-18).

 _> At Connect(); in November, Microsoft is launching a preview of Visual
Studio for Mac._

~~~
biehl
Ouch. Sounds likely, but I went looking too :(

------
rl3
> _At its heart, Visual Studio for Mac is a macOS counterpart of the Windows
> version of Visual Studio._

Does it have a monolithic install and update process that's essentially a
slow, bloated black box? That's my main turn-off with Visual Studio on
Windows, and even more so with Windows itself.

As soon as Microsoft figures out efficient installation and updates via CLI
without the need to reboot, they'll dominate the developer space (and perhaps
server market, where reboots are even more problematic).

~~~
Permit
A smaller and componentized install was a major focus for Visual Studio 2017.
There's some more detail here:
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2016/08/22/vis...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2016/08/22/visual-
studio-15-preview-4/)

Smallest install is 500MB

.NET/C# install is ~3GB

I also believe you won't have to reboot with most installs.

~~~
rl3
Nice, I totally wasn't aware of that. It's good to see VS finally headed down
the right path in that regard.

~~~
simooooo
At a presentation at NDC or something Scott Hanselman did a bit where he
pretended that he'd forgotten to install VS. Then he proceeded to install it
live in the presentation, in less than a minute I think.

------
alex4Zero
It is based on Xamarin Studio. I work with XS on OSX last 3 years.
Unfortunatelly, Xamarin Studio has a lot of issues with performance,
refactoring, it crashes from time to time.

I think it will be better to wait for release of Project Rider. At least EAP
is already available

~~~
simooooo
Waiting for it to bring core support then I'll be trying it

~~~
moljacsharp
Core support (ASP.net Core) was added more than year ago in the form of addin.

Other project types were added recently and I haven't tried them yet, so I
would not like to speculate.

[https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/magazine/mt790182.aspx](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/magazine/mt790182.aspx)

------
tonyedgecombe
For a moment I got all excited and thought they had ported WPF to OS/X.

~~~
willtim
I get the impression that WPF is pretty much on life support.

~~~
mrweasel
It is my belief that Windows Forms will outlive WPF and/or XAML. Currently WPF
is still the "modern" way to doing Windows applications, but at some point
Microsoft will come up with some new scheme, and all the WPF developer will
jump onto that.

The developers that have still not abandoned WinForms will not jump shit when
the next thing hits either. To keep the huge group of WinForms developers
happy, Microsoft will continue to support and develop Winforms. For many,
WinForms are still the fasted way to develop simple applications.

So if you want develop for the Windows (desktop) platform, WinForms will be a
clear winner for many many years into the future.

~~~
pjmlp
Except that WinForms doesn't work on UWP applications other than via Project
Centipede and is officially on support as it was communicated at BUILD 2014.

~~~
mrweasel
Of cause. My point is that so many business applications are Windows Forms,
and will continue to be so for many years to come.

Removing WinForms will disenfranchise a large group of developers, that for
one reason or another, it could just be stubbornness, won't switch. Microsoft
will sooner kill of WPF than WinForms, to not lose those developers. At least
that's my belief.

But we're talking for desktop applications only.

~~~
pjmlp
I only use Windows Forms for legacy applications.

As for the official statement, here is the InfoQ overview of BUILD 2014.

[https://www.infoq.com/news/2014/04/WPF-
QA](https://www.infoq.com/news/2014/04/WPF-QA)

"Windows Forms is continuing to be supported, but in maintenance mode. They
will fix bugs as they are discovered, but new functionality is off the table.
Oh, they stress that it isn’t called “WinForms”."

As I don't have time to search for the video on Channel 9.

The Roadmap for WPF

[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2014/11/12/the-
roadm...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2014/11/12/the-roadmap-for-
wpf/)

------
partycoder
It's a rebranded Xamarin Studio (MonoDevelop).

I wonder if it will continue to support Android, or if there will be a Linux
release.

------
tangue
Visual Studio for python is really great. Any hints the Python tools will be
ported/compatible with the Mac version ?

~~~
jeffwass
I'm curious if you've tried Visual Studio Code for Python on Mac?

I've heard good things about it, and just this past weekend tried it out, but
couldn't even get a simple Hello World working on it for Python.

I installed the common Python extension for it (Don Jayamanne's), but seems
like it couldn't Link with the Python toolset. Ie, I could edit scripts with
Python highlighting and autocomplete, but couldn't get them to execute. I gave
up after an hour of trying and went back to pycharm.

I'd be interested in giving it another go, but worried if I'm needing to bang
my head just for a Hello World, how bad it might get later on.

~~~
antfarm
I first tried VS Code for Python programming on the Mac last weekend, made it
my main Python editor/ide by now. I found it extremely straightforward to set
up, esp. the debugger is usable in a very intuitive way.

Have you set the configuration setting for the python executable?

    
    
      "python.pythonPath": "/usr/bin/python",
    

[https://github.com/DonJayamanne/pythonVSCode/wiki/Python-
Pat...](https://github.com/DonJayamanne/pythonVSCode/wiki/Python-Path-and-
Version#manual-configuration)

~~~
antfarm
Another way to set the Python interpreter is described here:
[https://github.com/DonJayamanne/pythonVSCode/wiki/Miscellane...](https://github.com/DonJayamanne/pythonVSCode/wiki/Miscellaneous#select-
an-interpreter)

------
ldev
Did the hell just froze over? That is one thing I never expected.

.NET open source and officialy supported on *nix, some version of SQL Server
on Linux, cross platform Visual Studio Code editor, now Visual Studio for
macOS...

------
cocoadev2000
Its a shame the UI is not Cocoa but GTK. =(

~~~
0xFFC
It is also quite funny, think about it, in some situation maybe Microsoft will
end up contributing directly to Gtk !

Unbelievable.

------
Hydraulix989
This is absolutely amazing. C# has always been a great language, except the
.NET ecosystem (sans Mono) has always revolved around Windows only.

Next up, when is VS for Linux?

~~~
mb_72
Indeed. I've been using XS on Mac and VS on PC to build a cross-platform
product - with shared code for 'core' calculations + view model stuff and
dedicated GUI pieces for each platform - for a couple of years now, and I've
been sometimes very frustrated by the restrictions of XS compared to VS; it
made the Mac side of things much slower to develop. This, and other recent
moves by Microsoft with respect to Xamarin, have made me happy (and, yes,
somewhat relieved), that I 'bet the company' on this kind of architecture.

There doesn't appear to much demand for our product on Linux - it's targeted
towards quite a conservative and on-tech market - but Linux support would also
be very welcome.

------
tscs37
Great News. The only thing missing is Linux support, then I'm sold on VS
(again).

~~~
btzll
Since it's based on MonoDevelop/Xamarin you should expect it soon.

~~~
Kipters
I wouldn't hold my breath

~~~
blahi
because...?

~~~
Kipters
This is mostly focused on Xamarin (IMHO they're phasing out Xamarin Studio),
and Visual Studio Code already offers a good .NET Core developer experience

------
shadowmint
Interesting move.

I wonder how this will affect Rider (the new jetbrains C# IDE based on
intellij, currently in EAP) and if they will continue to invest in Resharper
for multiple platforms, or focus effort on bringing the resharper
functionality into Rider.

...I also can't help but think this sort of indicates that the C# tooling in
visual studio code is being reconsidered; which seems reasonable, I was always
disappointed by it.

------
drej
The big question is - can I use it with Intel Fortran? (I am, sadly, 100%
serious.)

~~~
moljacsharp
Monodevelop/Xamarin.Studio have really simple addin system and writing addin
to support anything shouldn't be big problem.

It is a lot easier than Visual Studio Extensibility system.

------
jsingleton
Good news and great timing!

I had a four part blog post series on Xamarin.Forms and .NET on a Mac planned
for this week. Starting with this introductory post today:
[https://unop.uk/cross-platform-native-mobile-app-
development...](https://unop.uk/cross-platform-native-mobile-app-development-
options)

------
utopcell
That would be great news if the Microsoft c++ compiler was also part of it.
Microsoft has added some amazing, in terms of performance, extensions to c++
lately, like coroutines support, that are not yet part of GCC or clang.

------
jonathanstrange
This is very good in general. Now if they only could make a version for Linux
and get rid of this whole "application barrier" thinking. Microsoft would
probably be the only company right now who could fight the walled garden,
developer lock-in approach that continues to destroy personal computing.

But if the past holds any indication for the future, then I'm not holding my
breath for it. They'll probably just use the Mac version to introduce slight
incompatibilities or make the Mac versions of existing products kind of slower
and buggier than the Windows versions. :(

------
chenster
I will definitely consider it as long as it's not vendor locked.

~~~
moljacsharp
I believe MS claims they are "open source 1st" right now.

Everything made by Xamarin was opensourced in 2016-04/2016-05 under MIT
license, so it cannot be vendor locked anymore.

------
flomo
Anyone else reminded of Visual C++ for Macintosh circa early 1990s?

~~~
opless
Indeed. _smiles wryly_

------
cm2187
No word on VB.net. I presume MS is trying to quietly phase it out.

~~~
Kipters
They said it's based on Roslyn, so it should support VB.net. In the current
release of Xamarin Studio for Mac, VB is supported in GTK and console
applications, while Xamarin targets only support C# and F#

------
arenaninja
This is a huge step forward, as this means I don't have to buy a new laptop
just to work with C# (I've been waiting for Black Friday just for this).

I wonder if this means SQL Server Express is coming as well, but that doesn't
matter as much to me since I think Entity Framework takes care of working with
a different database engine

------
netheril96
No C++ support, I suppose.

~~~
santaclaus
I was really excited until I realized that. A C# IDE on macOS is cool, but
damn I would kill for a better C++ experience on Apple. Xcode is ok, but it's
code completion is buggy and there is no refactoring support... I've heard
CLion is cool but I'm kind of poor and don't have the spare cash for it.

~~~
satysin
CLion is like $8/month. That is the price of a couple of coffees. I think it
is worth that IMHO.

~~~
douche
Pricing for developer tools tend to look more reasonable when you amortize it
over the year and put it in Starbucks terms. Same thing for hardware upgrades.
There's no real excuse for not investing in good tools.

~~~
satysin
Indeed. Even the full JetBrains package is good value even for a hobbyist
programmer. People spend thousands on fishing rods and golf clubs for their
hobbies yet when it comes to software they scoff at anything over £30.

Having said that I think a community edition of CLion will be needed in the
not too distant future as the competition in the C++ IDE space is improving
with VS now free and Qt Creator.

------
SakiWatanabe
So will it be possible to develop cross platform GUI App using visual studio /
ms native frameworks?

~~~
ZenoArrow
Let's put this in context. At the moment the main thing that's happened is
Xamarin Studio got rebranded as Visual Studio for Mac. If you look up the
features of Xamarin Studio you'll have your answer, at least based on the
current features.

------
toothbrush
Wow, i would've loved to see the look on people's faces if in, say, 2002, they
could've glimpsed this headline from the future. Nobody would've believed it.
How things change!

------
donatj
As a lover of VB.Net I am perennially disappointed with how little they seem
to care about porting it solidly to other platforms or in general for that
matter.

------
0x0
Can this cross-compile (and perhaps remote debug) win32 and wpf applications,
for example targeting a windows VM? That would be pretty awesome!

~~~
Kipters
I don't think so, it's still a MonoDevelop fork

~~~
0x0
Ah ok. So now there are three (four?) completely different products branded as
"Visual Studio"? 1. The original, real Visual Studio for Windows, 2. Visual
Studio Code (a fork of atom?), 3. Visual Studio for Mac, (4. Visual Studio
Express?)

~~~
tracker1
VS Code uses electron, but is not a fork of atom... It's actually very fast
and fairly nice.. the ui started similar to atom, though I wish I could take
back my request for tabs support and go back to the non tabs ui.

This Mac version is a rebadge of Xamerin Studio, with some redesign and
tooling improvements.

VS Express is really a stripped down version of VS, and the community edition
is usually a better option.

------
m4tthumphrey
What is happening? Seriously. Microsoft releasing software to aid Mac users
and Apple releasing hardware to hinder Mac users.

------
piyush_soni
Now only if they release a Linux version! All the existing IDEs and Editors
are not even close to Visual Studio there IMO.

------
pjmlp
This feels like traveling back in time.

I might have still some magazine lost somewhere about Visual Studion and MFC
for Mac OS.

------
king_magic
Soooo... the link was working, now it's not, someone from Microsoft jumped the
gun on posting this?

------
megablast
They already have Xamarin Studio.

------
jamesmp98
So it's an updated version of Xamarin Studio... Not impressed.

------
kevinSuttle
Ignoring the Apple vs MS thread:

Can Mac users download this or not?

~~~
Kipters
Not yet, wait for this wednesday

------
erikbye
... and hell froze

------
a1exus
I'm getting page cannot be found..

------
vikas0380
Broken Link

~~~
DanHulton
Cached version:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Vk2On-...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Vk2On-9psscJ:https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/magazine/mt790182.aspx+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

------
boraturan
Sooner than expected

------
jbverschoor
oh wow.

------
threepipeproblm
Is it just me or did this article disappear?

~~~
gbtxg
Same here. I get

> We're sorry, the page you requested cannot be found.

~~~
threepipeproblm
Same feeling I used to get when the recorded voice on the phone line said
"We're sorry". The feeling that no one was actually sorry, except the person
getting the message.

------
xadhix
We're sorry, the page you requested cannot be found. :(

~~~
jmcomets
Same issue here, even on their "Downloads" page [1] it isn't shown available
for Mac.

[1]:
[https://www.visualstudio.com/downloads](https://www.visualstudio.com/downloads)

------
Mtinie
The posted link is now returning a 404 (as of 7:30AM EDT).

"We're sorry, the page you requested cannot be found."

------
Bytes
Is anyone else getting "the page you requested cannot be found"?

------
chocks
link seems to be down - "We're sorry, the page you requested cannot be found"

~~~
kenrick95
I think it was an accidental post ahead of official announcement at Connect();
event on 19 November.

Google cached version:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Vk2On-...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Vk2On-9psscJ:https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/magazine/mt790182.aspx)

~~~
chocks
cool. Thanks!

------
homerguy69
Broken link

